# UK stop over areas



## nehpets (Sep 27, 2008)

There is an online petition with a dead line of 23rd April
asking for consideration of over night stopping areas for motorhomes etc

I for one have toured the majority of uk costal towns and villages and have been appalled at local government and councils attitued to motorhomes and the like, I would therefore ask anyone with thoughts on this situation
visit the petition and sign up, lets see if we can get them to listen

Online petitions

Steve


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

Done.

But, sadly, Only about 450 signatures to date.....

Had the 34,000 MHF members been given a wee bit more notice then perhaps this Petition may have had a better chance of gaining real attention.

(Given the short time remaining - Methinks snowballs ....)

Bob L


----------



## smurfinguk (Jul 21, 2007)

done
smurfinguk


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I've signed . . . come on EVERYONE - SIGN UP !

Motorhome parking in UK today . . . tomorrow France; [oh, they beat us to it with their Aires :wink:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Done- but where's it been nehpets? Have you posted on OAL, Fun UKCS and others- still only 460 signatures


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
Just signed but same response as post above.

Ron


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Done


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

*stopover places*

Just seen it and signed
Paul


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

Signed

Harry


----------



## lovejoy (Mar 2, 2009)

done
Lovejoy


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

'Nuther one.
prof20


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Signed!

Viv


----------



## Joris (Apr 7, 2008)

et moi


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

*UK STOP OVER AREAS*

Just Singned
m
Mike


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Done - both of us


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

signed up 
come on everyone


----------



## petetin (Feb 25, 2008)

done

pete


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

Done!
(497 now)
john


----------



## davenlyn (Apr 27, 2006)

and me

504 now


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*petition*

Done 2
chris


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Done / bump


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

Done


----------



## 2utopia (Jul 7, 2008)

Done, LOADS OF TIME LEFT TO SIGN - PLEASE DO IT NOW.


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

bounce


----------



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

All done....... :lol:


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

Done.. :wink:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

I have signed............would it be a good idea to amend the title to please sign the petition. as I thought the original poster was asking for a place to stay overnight in the UK before I actually read the topic


----------



## angie (May 16, 2005)

Done


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> would it be a good idea to amend the title to please sign the petition.


Excellent Point BR!!

Can Mods do this? Not sure where OP's gone :lol:


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Done


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_We the undersigned respectfully ask that councils can provide stopping places or areas for the overnight stay of individual taxed and insured motorhomes.Many people like touring the UK in a home on wheels and the setting up of such stop over points might encourage them to visit towns and resorts they otherwise might not.This goverment has provided freedom to roam,freedom to stop and rest awhile whilst doing so would we are sure,prove popular._

I laud the intent, but I will not be signing my name to it.


----------



## nehpets (Sep 27, 2008)

I realise this petition signing request was very short notice, but I had only just come across it. I posted the request straight away.

It's just a pity the originator didn't post it on this and other sites.

Steve


----------



## doug285 (Apr 30, 2008)

I was number 574.


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

BUMP - Time is Ticking away - 575 Signatures now.... 

Why are nearly 100 of us MHFers on line but only ONE signature has been added since Doug285 over two hours ago?

Snowballs or what?? Does Nobody Else Care? 

Bob L


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

bob44 said:


> BUMP - Time is Ticking away - 575 Signatures now....
> 
> Why are nearly 100 of us MHFers on line but only ONE signature has been added since Doug285 over two hours ago?
> 
> ...


Hi Bob as I said before I don't think the title of the topic did the petition any favours.

Now had someone posted in the title 'Hey look at this..........free money' you could bet that there would have been more viewings :wink: lets try something :wink:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_We the undersigned respectfully ask that councils can provide stopping places or areas for the overnight stay of individual taxed and insured motorhomes.Many people like touring the UK in a home on wheels and the setting up of such stop over points might encourage them to visit towns and resorts they otherwise might not.This goverment has provided freedom to roam,freedom to stop and rest awhile whilst doing so would we are sure,prove popular. _

We have had similar discussions before.

It is difficult to say this without appearing to criticise the originator.

Pedantry has nothing to do with my view.

I just know that I am going to be shot down in flames for this.

I am not signing my name to it because the text is riddled with spelling errors, grammatical mistakes and poor presentation.
It does not grab attention in a positive way.

This is going to a government department and will be read by someone with a precise grasp of the English language.

I doubt that they will get to the end of the very long first sentence before mentally switching off.

The last sentence simply makes no sense. 
I know the subject and even I have difficulty in working it out.

What chance does a civil servant with no knowledge of our hobby have of understanding what is meant? 
None.

_We the undersigned respectfully ask that councils can provide stopping places or areas for the overnight stay of individual taxed and insured motorhomes.(space or new line)Many people like touring the UK in a home on wheels (Huh?) and the setting up of such stop(hyphen missing) over points might encourage them to visit towns and resorts they otherwise might not.(space or new line)This goverment has provided freedom to roam,freedom to stop and rest awhile whilst doing so would we are sure,prove popular. (entire sentence incomprehensible due to missing colon or full stop after "roam") _

There is no such thing in law as a motor*home*, it will say motor*caravan* on your V5.

"Can" is superfluous.
"Individual" should be "individually", but why does the fact of taxed/insured need stating?

"home on wheels" gives the impression of a huge thing, permanently inhabited - too redolent of "travellers". Very negative.

I know that my comments are brutal but the good intent has been ruined by its presentation.

Far better to announce the intention, provide a draft wording and then invite comments on how to ensure that it is grammatically correct, spelt properly and is laid out for maximum impact.

I am very keen that aires be provided in UK.

By all means approach Downing Street but I think a more effective campaign can be waged at local level - as in the other thread on the go at the moment.

I will retire now to my nuclear blast shelter!


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi Briar Rose,

I have just PM'ed Nuke admin with a suggestion:

‘URGENT REQUEST - MHF’s Support needed for a Stop-Over Petition’

Free Money? None left, GB has had it all....

Bob L


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

I hate to rain on anyone's parade and I applaud the sentiments behind this but.........

A few years ago Motorhome Magazine ran a campaign to get an equivalent to French Aires in this country. They called it their Stopover Campaign. I wrote an article for the magazine, interviewing Mayors and Tourism Officers in France. I also put a few things on the internet and got lots of e.mails from Risk Assessment Managers of local authorities. Sometimes the job title changed but the message never did. The message was, "No chance!" With the compensation culture so prevalent in this country nowadays local authorities are paranoid about being sued and they see the provision of anything official as an added risk - and risk scares them. No point arguing that aires in France are there because they bring in a lot of business with them (the average motorhomer has quite a high average disposable income). The cause is not helped by the attitude of the Caravan Club in particular which is positively negative about aires (if you see what I mean!). 

Just so you know what the arguments against this idea will be:-

1) "Travellers/gypsies" will move into these facilities.
2) If Councils are responsible for the stopover they will be held responsible for anything that happens at that stopover (and be sued for it)
3) Local campsites will lose business and local campsites pay rates.
4) People who can afford £40k for a motorhome can afford £10 for a nights camping
5) Who is going to collect the payment? (When did you last see anywhere providing free parking? You really think councils will provide somewhere for motorhomes to stop FOR FREE?????
6) No other council has done it. (Local authorities are not known for their innovation)
7) The Caravan Club is against it
8) Travellers/gypsies will move into these facilities (They always seemed to mention that one a lot so I've put it in twice!)
9) Local residents won't like it (and local residents vote for local councillors - visiting motorhomers don't)
10) Did we mention travellers/gypsies?

One of our members tried to get an equivalent to France Passion off the ground too and her hard work was met with a storm of apathy. 

As I say, I think we should provide motorhome stopovers in this country. I could point to three places locally that would be ideal. Sad to say, your chances of success are about as good as Gordon Brown's of winning the All England Mr Popular Contest. Good luck anyway.


----------



## cocoa (Feb 28, 2008)

Signed up


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

signed


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*petitions*

had a go


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

My signature went in yesterday and I cannot but agree with Pippin that this admirable concept was spoiled by poor presentation, plus a lack of publicity here/elsewhere.

And, as Anydangyh has reminded us, a previous valiant attempt failed too.

But - I do not believe that this 'need' will ever go away; it will only increase as more UK MHs stay in Blighty and even more Foreign MHs discover the attractions of visiting the UK.

Tourism is one of our few remaining industries with any potential, so perhaps we shall have to bide our time until a fresh and more receptive Government is elected.

Collectively, the MH community could then renew this campaign with a more vigorous and concerted effort - aiming at both the Govt. and Local Govt. levels.

Perhaps even a EU-Wide approach, too, is needed?

Bob L


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

bob44 said:


> Hi Briar Rose,
> 
> I have just PM'ed Nuke admin with a suggestion:
> 
> ...


 LOL and more perhaps now that the budget has been on............however I gave up watching that years ago, as it is more or less the same every year, just wrapped up in a different packet hey.


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Signed 8)


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

Just because something has been tried before doesn't mean it should never be tried again. I'm sure the first wheel was not a rip roaring success!

To the OP - thank you for highlighting this petition. Des and I have both signed.

D


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

From Petition Site, at 01.35 on 23rd:

<<Deadline to sign up by: 23 April 2009 - Signatures: 600>>

"Every little helps", as the old lady said; as she wee'd into the sea......

Bob L


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Just come across this as we have only just returned from another amazing 4 weeks in NZ, but that's another story!

I think I am no. 605, if/when the petition site updates. 

Was it earlier this week that it was announced that somewhere in the West Country is going to be trialling Motorhome Stopovers up until the Autumn. 
I believe that you won't be able to stay more than 2 nights, but during the day time you will have to pay a parking charge as they will be using public carparks? Don't know if water disposal or leccy will be available, but it's a start, hopefully.

Agree with comments about the issue of this particular petition, but having said that, we wouldn't have been able to sign up any earlier than now, unless it had been "aired" a few weeks ago.

Never mind, it the words of our greatest greengrocer Mr T :
'Every little helps' :roll:


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Signed the petition

if ever I get to go anywhere in the camper again

Anne :evil: :evil:


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

How many of the motohome dealers in the country provide stopover facilities.? What chance have we if the industry who is reliant on our cash can't even be bothered provide overnight parking, access to water, and waste disposal even when they have the space to do it.

I asked my local dealer, and they only allow overnight parking when your coming to have work done on the vehicle. That just about sums up the industy, nothing in it for them and they are not interested.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

No 607

Signed up

After gb has read our posts about him and his cronies it will be binned.
Bet he never sees or hears about it he is too busy saving the world

dave P


----------



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

Done.
Hovis


----------



## caljoe (Nov 10, 2007)

done.


----------

